# Semi naked women posts on FB



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Question~

My sister's husband has a friend on FB who is always "tagging" him on post he makes portraying semi naked dancing women, or strippers dancing. Big boobs, big butt... 

I found it disrespectful to my sister but since she hasn't said anything, I do not want to say anything either.

The "boys" just have fun with these posts, pointing out the obvious and having fun. I think it is degrading.

Anyway. What do you all think?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Why isn't your husband the one saying something?

He's likely the one that's mortified by all this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think it wouldn't be unreasonable for your sister to insist this guy stop tagging him on these posts. I would be a little upset if he didn't do this on his own already.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

marduk said:


> Why isn't your husband the one saying something?
> 
> He's likely the one that's mortified by all this.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am not married. My sister's husband is the one getting tagged.
Quite frankly, looking at her marriage and that of my other two sisters supports my current decision NOT to get married again.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

jb02157 said:


> I would be a little upset if he didn't do this on his own already.


Same here. Your sister needs to tell her husband to tell this guy to knock it off. If he (your sisters husband) isn't willing to do so, your sister needs to think about the consequences. I wouldn't agree to remain married to a man who wasn't willing to stand up for me on facebook. Frankly, I will never understand why men EVER think this kind of crap is OK in the first place if they're in a committed relationship. 'Boys will be boys' is bullsh!t.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> 'Boys will be boys' is bullsh!t.


Totally Agree!


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

My H had a friend that did this. I actually didn't mind it too much. They were only pics after all....It wasn't until my H started acting like a damned fool that I started to care. 

Anyway, Have you talked with your sister about this? If not, you should see how she feels. If she's upset, maybe try to encourage her to have a conversation with him about it. 

If it were me - and it was my sister and BIL, I would have already said something to him. But I'm annoying and people hate me...so.... I don't mind being up in family business


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

staarz21 said:


> My H had a friend that did this. I actually didn't mind it too much. They were only pics after all....It wasn't until my H started acting like a damned fool that I started to care.
> 
> Anyway, Have you talked with your sister about this? If not, you should see how she feels. If she's upset, maybe try to encourage her to have a conversation with him about it.
> 
> If it were me - and it was my sister and BIL, I would have already said something to him. But I'm annoying and people hate me...so.... I don't mind being up in family business



haha
I have not, but I will. One of my nieces got a bit upset with me about a month ago because I told her she needs to stop tagging her best friend as "my *****" "main ****" (on FB)... .It is in a playful mode but comeon!! She is 27 already with a small baby!

Ugh.... seriously FB sometimes annoys me a lot!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Facebook annoys the hell out of me too, so I stay away.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Some probably don't mind it, I would find it very disrespectful.


----------

